# Stolen loader



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Just a news report of a stolen loader in CNY. I'd think that owners would use battery disconnects or something like that to help slow the crooks down. I wouldn't be suspicious seeing someone driving a loader away because I would just assume it's the owner or someone who's supposed to be using it. 


http://www.syracuse.com/crime/index.ssf/2016/01/syracuse_police_seek_stolen_loader.html#incart_river_mobile_home


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Bummage. I have an 8 camera night vision motion activated setup, and was pondering GPS in addition.

Doesn't necessarily prevent the theft, but increases the likelihood of return and prosecution exponentially.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I hate thieves


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Actually that gps idea is a good one. Easy to hide it somewhere in the equipment and a thief wouldn't know to look for it.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

I hear ya about the cameras, unfortunately most are pour quality and you can't make out details.. they will just piss u off more.. I have them around my house and shop and basically use them more to watch employees coming and going!! A GPS devise is the best and always have a disconnect somewhere


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

rjigto4oje;2106686 said:


>


I was just looking at those too.. they seem vary straight forward..


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

A sim card still needs to be installed. How do you get around the monthly fee if it has to be on your cell phone plan. Im sure someone will chim in. I also like all of the features of it too


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

rjigto4oje;2106707 said:


> A sim card still needs to be installed. How do you get around the monthly fee if it has to be on your cell phone plan. Im sure someone will chim in. I also like all of the features of it too


It's possible that an insurance carrier will give some sort on discount fir anti theft devices like a gps device, just like you get discounts on personal car insurance. May be worth it to ask your agent, as they might rather cover,say, $200 in sim card costs rather than coughing up $50,000 for a missing loader.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Yeah didn't think to ask good idea thanks


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

Im looking into a prepaid sim card more info to come


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

rjigto4oje;2107102 said:


> Im looking into a prepaid sim card more info to come


That's a good idea.. I only need it for 5 months then our machines are home..


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Makes me re-think not having lojak installed on my machines,600$ is not really all that much I guess in the long run.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Check out the "landairsea key2"


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

leigh;2107169 said:


> Makes me re-think not having lojak installed on my machines,600$ is not really all that much I guess in the long run.


I agree, it gives me peace of mind... installed it a few years ago on everything... I think it was even cheaper than that back then


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

My FIL was a mechanic. To start any of his cars you had to push in the cigarette lighter. When he went on holidays he took the lighters out of the car. I'm sure a simple switch on some part of the fuel supply would slow a lot of these guys down.


----------



## rjigto4oje (Oct 27, 2010)

cet;2107240 said:


> My FIL was a mechanic. To start any of his cars you had to push in the cigarette lighter. When he went on holidays he took the lighters out of the car. I'm sure a simple switch on some part of the fuel supply would slow a lot of these guys down.


I'd have a sign on the cigarette lighter saying push to start. Of course I'd boobie trap it with a little shock therapy and a way to lock the pos it it also


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Whose loader was it? The link won't open?


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

IPLOWSNO;2107618 said:


> Whose loader was it? The link won't open?


http://www.syracuse.com/crime/index...k_stolen_loader.html#incart_river_mobile_home

Doesn't say whose it was.


----------

